# FBI sting snares 15 law-enforcement officers



## old medic (2 Dec 2008)

FBI sting snares 15 law-enforcement officers
December 2, 2008 at  1:48 PM
Chicago Tribune 
http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2008/12/fbi-making-arrests-in-harvey.html



> Ten Cook County sheriff's correctional officers, four Harvey police officers and a Chicago police officer are among 17 people who were charged today in a sweeping federal drug case that accuses the law-enforcement officers of working security in sting cocaine and heroin transactions, the U.S. attorney's office has announced.
> 
> Officers allegedly were paid up to $4,000 each as they served as lookouts and prepared to step in if law enforcement cracked down on the operations, authorities said. The undercover investigation run by the FBI allegedly saw officers protecting poker games and transporting cash.
> 
> ...


----------

